# Coolant Temp Light



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

ok i just bought this 05 BF 750 and i noticed the temp light started flashing. the fan came on for a min or two and i cut it off. rode a few more mins and it started flashing again. now i'm not an expert on saying "it feels hot" or not but it didn't seem to be feeling too hot. 

the guy at the shop doing the maint on it right now said "could be your water pump" .... any ideas from any unbiased people? 

any help would be greatly appreciated since idk if i should keep riding or just turn it off.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Bring it home. 
Clean the radiator. 
Spin fan with your finger, feeling how hard it is to spin (the bearings go out and the fan slowly slows down because of the added resistance). Replace if necessary. 
Clean the radiator. (yes, twice)
Ride it and see if it happens again. 
Repost, and there will be a new list. Lol


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

yes sir. i will this evening! thank you


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

update. under my seat there were two loose wires. they SHOULD have been connected by the "breaker" in the pictures. could this be the issue? the prong on one side was broken off.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

There's your problem. That is your fan breaker. Very common problem on these bikes. Do away with it and splice in a marine grade fuse holder. I want to say I'm running a 20 amp fuse in mine but I can't look at it right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

will it change the settings or anything like that ? i don't have a manual fan switch


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope won't change anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

well here's the other problem... when i noticed it was broken i looked and saw it said 10A on it. so i plugged in a 10 amp fuse as seen in the pic. the fuse has been in and the light has still came on a few times... thoughts?

ok it says upload error. but you get what i mean. a regular red 10amp fuse is between the two wires....


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Did they service the radiator too? Maybe there is air trapped in the system. Did you check the fan with your finger? Cleaned radiator? You can remove the cap and let the bike un til you see the water flowing, note whether it's only a trickle or a good amount. It could be your thermostat is stuck partly closed too.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got the OEM fan breaker and plugged it in. Went mudding and trail riding for 4 hrs last night and the light never came on. BUT it was 38 deg so... idk.. but I was rough on it and it was coated with mud for the entire time. So.. hopefully its fixed.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Since it is a 2005 model, you should do a search on here for 'buss connector fix'. The buss connector (especially the rear one) is the culprit in many electronic probs on older brutes.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

yes sir, i've read a ton on that. but haven't really heard if there's any negative things that happen IF your "fix" it.. i've seen a few ppl have different problems after they did it...


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

If you fix it then it's fixed. Nothing negative can even happen UNLESS you do it wrong and mix color codes wires together or poorly connect them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The only people that had problems after "fixing" it were people that didn't do it right. Used wire nuts instead of solder.. and didn't seal them. 

If its an 05, the buss connector will fail sooner or later. Save yourselves the headache and fix it now. All it takes is getting wet once and from the look of your auto-breaker, yours has been wet..a lot.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

My front and rear buss connectors have been done with wire nuts,and have held up well. But I'm not diving in deep mud and water every time I go out. I really do need to do them properly soon.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

dman66 said:


> My front and rear buss connectors have been done with wire nuts,and have held up well. But I'm not diving in deep mud and water every time I go out. I really do need to do them properly soon.


Do yourself a favor and fix it right as soon as possible. Especially when you are trying to troubleshoot electrical systems. I've seen intermittent issues come and go do to bad connections that I thought were good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

